# How to patch T slot of demountable hinges to take face frame euro hinge base plate ?



## TalkArtFunDay (Sep 25, 2018)

I want to replace all cabinet doors in the house with soft closing euro hinges (while I am replacing cabinet doors from partial overlay to full overlay).

The existing hinges are demountable type that have a T-slot cut in the face frame.

I will have to patch the T slot in some way and with structural integrity to take euro hinge base plate - specifically, the base plate of these euro hinges goes on the front of the face frame.

There are two options I can think of:

1. fill the T slot with some sort of epoxy / sawdust goop, sand down to make it uni-body with face frame
2. cut out the T slot completely with a larger rectangular notch, glue a piece of wood in it that notch of same size, finish with wood filler and sand and make uni-body with face frame.

The face frame is eventually going to be painted, so I am not very worried about disparity after finish - a primer coat should hide any such differences.

So the main question is - which of the above two methods would be structurally more sound to accept euro hinge base plate right on that location ? Any other suggestions ?

Attaching a link to what the T slot of demountable hinges look like:

With hinge still in place:
https://www.cwponline.com/assets/images/NoCrop_2500x2500/66374d1628ab448babfa49f482debedd.jpg

With hinge removed:
https://www.ridgidforum.com/filedata/fetch?id=635946

Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I like version 2*

I didn't read your approaches first, I just looked at the photos and came up with version 2 on my own. I would make a router template to create the recess/notch so it will be accurate and speed up the process. I would make a long strip of the correct depth and width, then cut the fillers to length using a stop on the miter gauge. You can square the corners by hand or sand the fillers to the radius of the router bit. 

Filling with epoxy will be messy because it will want to drool out. You could fill the slots with small strips and epoxy them in place as a 3rd approach. :vs_cool:


----------

